# My sister's dog got hit by a car... (RIP)



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah. My sisters Cockapoo, Teddy, got hit by a car two nights ago. The fence in their yard was open (they have a crappy fence, it opens sometimes when the wind hits it just right). I guess, from what my mum said, that he has some trauma to his head, his eye, low back and hips. He is 10 years old. 

He is a very good little dog and I feel sick about this. He is the snuggliest dog ever. Will and I were babysitting my nephew last weekend and Teddy was snuggled up on the couch next to me. He would crawl inside you to cuddle if he could. He was "abused" at his former home by a Boxer (dog breed, not person) that he lived with. He came to live with my sister and their "special" Schnoodle dog, Lucky. 

Please keep him in your thoughts.

I wish I had a picture to post of him.


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry... I hope he will get better soon


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, get well soon Doggy, I remember how scared I was when my dog got knocked down even though she wasn't too severely hurt.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 12, 2009)

brandy and whiskey choc labrador send loads of healing thoughts to teddy. hope all goes well


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I am going over to my parent's house soon and will be seeing my sister there. I will update this when I know what happened.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry! This is heart breaking. Will wait for an update and hope for the best. ray:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sadly, he was put to sleep today. He just wasn't going to do well in the long run. :tears2:

He had both of his hips dislocated and one back leg broken. Being that he was an older dog (10) he wouldn't have benefited from the surgery to put his hips back in place. One made its way back in on its own, but popped out again. He had eye damage, head damage and something happened to his jaw. He would have been in a body cast and in pain. They figured it was more humane to just let him go...

RIP Teddy. Go lounge on that big, squishy couch at the Bridge.

(could a mod. move this to the rainbow bridge, please?)


----------



## Leaf (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry 

((hugs))


----------



## pamnock (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I was watching the thread all day, hoping for better news.

Pam


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, we were all hoping for a better outcome. At least he is free of pain. It did put a damper on our Easter party (had my sister, brother in law, and nephew over along with my parents and grandpa). My sister and bro-in-law were breaking into tears at random times, so it was hard. 

I lost my childhood dog a few years back... She was put down the day after Easter. It just brought out a whole lot of pain. PLUS, a resident at the nursing home where I work passed away this afternoon. I went in the room to help his roommate and there was a dead guy laying in a bed... It's just been a rough day. Lots of death and sadness. 

Thank you, everyone, for being so kind. It means a lot to me.


----------



## anneq (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh I'm so very sorry Kelly, that must of been terribly rough.
I don't know what else to say, except yes, he IS in a better place now.

/hugs


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 12, 2009)

oh gosh I am so sorry, for all the loss


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 13, 2009)

:bunnyhug:big hugs and lots of luv to you all. such sad news.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 13, 2009)

Once again, thank you all for your kindness. I will try and find a picture of him (if I even have one).

He was a black Cockapoo. He basically looked like a black sheep. He had perfect little curls. It felt funny to pet.  It's weird to think I was cuddled up next to him last weekend...

I didn't cry for him, yet. I probably will when I babysit at their house next. It hasn't quite sunk in...


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry... I was hoping for the best... sending you hugs


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Kelly, for all of your family 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 13, 2009)

I just feel horrible for my brother-in-law. That was his dog, and now he just has "Demento" (their Schnoodle, Lucky). He saw Teddy get hit, and I know that feeling all too well. My childhood dog got hit by a car in front of me when I was still in diapers. I was very little, and I still remember it very vividly. I can't imagine watching a pet get hurt in my adult life.  Poor Mike (brother in law). He was already talking about getting another poodle-mix... Then he teared up and got quiet.  I don't like seeing them so sad.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2009)

we're so sorry for the loss of Teddy. It's amazing how our bunnies and dogs buoy up our spirits. RIP and frolic at the bridge. It's never easy to let go, but, sometimes it is for the best. Sounds like you do have many good memories and he did have a good 2nd start to his life.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry to hear about the little dog... I was a wreck when I lost my first Lab. Animals are family.

Denise


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 19, 2009)

My prayers are out for you and Teddy. my friend has cockapoo's(4 actually, she does bred for them above ) and her oldest one, Daimien almost died and It about ripped me apart, dogs are such good siblings. May Teddy rest in tranquility and await for his parents to be reunited later on.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your family's loss, and the death of your nursing home patient as well.

*hugs*


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! May God be with you during your grief. I am here if you need to talk via PM. I know how hard it is to lose a pet, I have lost plenty. My brother's dog Little Foot (German Shepherd mix) had a bad hip and was getting worse. Finally it got to the point where they had to put him to sleep. I still miss him. You and Teddy are in my prayers, so is your family! Remember the good times/memories! That will help you get through this tough time!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, I was babysitting my nephew last night. I guess that my sister and brother-in-law decided to get another dog. They adopted one last weekend and had to return him to the shelter because he shed too much. I know how it sounds, but my brother-in-law in EXTREMELY allergic to dogs. The dog was advertised as a Schnoodle (part poodle = no shedding), but this dog's hair came out in clumps. Mike (bro-in-law) tried to cover it up with Benadryl and such, but no luck. No grooming, bathing, or brushing kept this poor doggy's coat in line. They had to take him back to the shelter (where he was promptly adopted). They went out and bought a little Cockapoo puppy from a breeder. He is 9 weeks old and full of puppy teeth (you should see my arms). It did "fill the void" of Teddy not being there, but it still wasn't the same. I kept looking over to the stair landing where Ted used to sprawl out with his little chubby legs kicked out behind him, and he wasn't there. It was kind of hard to deal with. I'm OK now. I just snuggled on the couch with Lucky (their Schnoodle) and little Oliver (the new one). Little Oliver got out of their yard twice while we were watching him (he is so small, he fit through the bars of their fence). We told them and they are going to puppy-proof their yard today. 

I just thought I would share. Thank you, everyone, for your support. It really did help and meant a lot to me. :hug:


----------

